
Google to Sunset Analytic Services SDK, Transitions Mobile Analytics to Firebase - yannikyeo
https://www.e-nor.com/blog/google-analytics/google-to-sunset-support-for-google-analytics-services-sdk-transitions-mobile-analytics-to-firebase
======
aplummer
Firebase was a weird transition for us, however the automated network logging
has been a life (project) saver. So useful to have it so accessible with just
the SDK for reporting performance and reliability issues on the server side.

------
bobbydreamer
More they add things to firebase I am more confident that firebase gonna stay
for longer.

------
excalliburbd
Another one bites the dust

~~~
fdavison
I've been burned by their dropping features and services too many times to
ever gamble on them again.

